# Who was your favourite Blue Peter presenter?



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 5, 2012)

Obviously Noakes is going to win, but alternative nominations...


----------



## zoooo (Apr 5, 2012)

Mark Curry.


----------



## Stigmata (Apr 5, 2012)

Richard Bacon


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 5, 2012)

That dog that died and got replaced with another similar looking one.


----------



## Stigmata (Apr 5, 2012)

John Leslie


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 5, 2012)

Jonathan King. He only made a couple of episodes for some reason.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 5, 2012)

Christopher Trace


----------



## spliff (Apr 7, 2012)

Much as I liked Christopher Trace for me it's a toss-up between Peter Purves and Valerie Singleton.


----------



## Belushi (Apr 7, 2012)

I adored Lesley Judd when I was five.


----------



## smmudge (Apr 7, 2012)

Diane Louise-Jordan


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 7, 2012)

Romana D'Annunzio. I had a real thing for that girl.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 7, 2012)

No poll = fail  Mind you, Noakes would walk it


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 7, 2012)

Stigmata said:


> Richard Bacon


 
well off american garden fermented alcoholic beverage soft drink container?


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Apr 7, 2012)

Noakes, obviously. Although Lesley Judd had a place in my heart when I was five or so as well.


----------



## Saffy (Apr 7, 2012)

Peter Duncan for me.


----------



## AverageJoe (Apr 7, 2012)

Janet Ellis.

I remember reading that she used to do Blue Peter commando. For a 13-15 year old boy that kind of information sticks.  And of course she gave us Sophie Ellis Bextor too. Double whammy.


----------



## machine cat (Apr 7, 2012)

Konnie Huq


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Apr 7, 2012)

Sarah Green. She had a hinterland outside of sticky backed plastic, which extended to once defeating the Cybernen.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Apr 7, 2012)

Peter Duncan, coz he stands out in my memory


----------



## fen_boy (Apr 7, 2012)

Spare me the madness


----------



## zoooo (Apr 7, 2012)

AverageJoe said:


>


 
Aww, look at the grumpy kitty!


----------



## stavros (Apr 7, 2012)

machine cat said:


> Konnie Huq


 
I'm amazed it took 17 posts for her to come up.


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 7, 2012)

Val, Noakes, tie between Peter Purves and Chris Trace


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 7, 2012)

John Lydon.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Apr 7, 2012)

Mr Moose said:


> John Lydon.


 
I don't see why that's funny.
\


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 7, 2012)

Maurice Picarda said:


> I don't see why that's funny.
> \



You clearly don't remember those glorious two weeks in 1977 when Noaksey had chicken pox.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Apr 7, 2012)

Mr Moose said:


> You clearly don't remember those glorious two weeks in 1977 when Noaksey had chicken pox.


 
"No, I still don't see the point"
\


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 7, 2012)

Lol. Taking the time to get two pics of ole Chubby Chops.


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 7, 2012)

fen_boy said:


> Spare me the madness



I get the Peter Duncan connection, but forget the name of the film...?


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Apr 7, 2012)

> 5. Tony Blair’s first appearance. In 1963 a group of children from the Chorister School in Durham came to the studio, including the young Blair. The excitement proved too much for one of the boys, whereupon Blair put his hand up and said: ‘Please, Miss Singleton, Denvers has wet himself again.’


 
Top Ten Blue Peter Moments


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 7, 2012)

Bernie Gunther said:


> Top Ten Blue Peter Moments


 
And this:

"Tony Bair’s second appearance, this time as Leader of the Opposition, in which he played his guitar, answered questions from an audience of children, and was shown the film of his previous appearance."


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 7, 2012)

From Guardian:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/culture/gallery/2011/jan/30/ten-best-childrens-tv-presenters

"Her Rada-sculpted vowels, coiffed dark hair and charismatic manner made her one of the show’s most enduring stars."

Still well hot imo


----------



## Mephitic (Apr 8, 2012)

Noakes! There can be only one.


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 8, 2012)

Im sure Noakes was great but im a little young to remember. 

I only really remember Peter Duncan and Sarah Greene, and neither stand out in my mind as amazing. Oh, and Simon Groom.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 8, 2012)

Sarah Green was ace. But I mainly remember her from Going Live, I think.


----------



## fen_boy (Apr 8, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> I get the Peter Duncan connection, but forget the name of the film...?



Flash Gordon


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 8, 2012)

fen_boy said:


> Flash Gordon



Cheers! Started watching that a couple of years ago and it wasn't as good as I remembered it. 

Must have switched it off before I got to Duncan.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 8, 2012)

Joey Deacon


----------



## N_igma (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2012)

> 9. The live broadcast from a Catford street party during the Queen’s silver jubilee. When Lesley Judd asked 10-year-old Lee Spencer what he would do if he met the Queen, he replied: ‘Kill her.’


----------



## stavros (Apr 8, 2012)

I think the first line-up I remember was John Leslie, Yvette Fielding and Caron Keating.

According to the Wiki list, Tony Hart of Morph fame was an early presenter, which I didn't know


----------



## purves grundy (Apr 8, 2012)

despised the programme - endless steam trains and zoo visits and speedboat rides stick in my mind as pathetic dishwater boy's own for the 80s. Hated it, totally shit


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## stavros (Apr 8, 2012)

purves grundy said:


> despised the programme - endless steam trains and zoo visits and speedboat rides stick in my mind as pathetic dishwater boy's own for the 80s. Hated it, totally shit


 
I've got to admit, I always prefered the days when Grange Hill or Byker Grove had the slot between Newsround and Neighbours, but can imagine the uproar if the Beeb ever tried to can BP?


----------



## zoooo (Apr 9, 2012)

Roadkill said:


>


Aw, my era!
I did prefer Grange Hill, OBV. But I love the existence of Blue Peter. Even if it was always a bit lame. I still watch it now, sometimes.


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 9, 2012)

After finding that picture last night I looked at a few pages on the presentation team at the time (it's the late 1980s, for the youngsters among us!).  I knew Caron Keating had died of cancer, but I was a bit surprised to find that Yvette Fielding's career rather fizzled out after Blue Peter, and more so that Mark Curry had a civil partnership with his boyfriend the other year.  I'd have thought in the climate of the 80s being gay would have been enough to get him the heave-ho from Blue Peter, but perhaps not...


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Apr 9, 2012)

Roadkill said:


> A Yvette Fielding's career rather fizzled out after Blue Peter, t...



Goodness, you're not wrong. Checked her wikipedia page, which chronicles every daytime cable nonsense she's ever been involved in,  and it's painfully obvious that the poor thing had written it all herself.


----------



## stavros (Apr 9, 2012)

Roadkill said:


> After finding that picture last night I looked at a few pages on the presentation team at the time (it's the late 1980s, for the youngsters among us


 
What about Goldie's successful foray into drum'n'bass?


----------



## sparkling (Apr 9, 2012)

My favourite Blue Peter era was the John, Val and Peter period.  Best trips, best christmas collections (milk bottle tops) and of course the elephant weeing in the studio all accompanied by lots of 'get down Shep'.  It defined my whole childhood.


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 9, 2012)

My first line up was Noakes, Purves & Judd. I remember Judd going on to present some show called Limelight, iirc. Groom was quite amusing.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 9, 2012)

Yvette Fielding does Most Haunted! It's awesomely hilarious. I love her.
Aw, didn't know Curry was gay. I don't think '80s kid's TV was particularly homophobic! I doubt it would have made any difference at all. Maybe in the '60s...


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 9, 2012)

I liked BP in its day; Magpie was for the cool kids but for us who's mom sent us to school with peanut butter & jelly sandwiches (crusts cut off) it was strangely reassuring. Esp when they went off on their global excursions. Peter Duncan's naked arse in Japan was an image that is indeliby seared into my brain.


----------



## youngian (Apr 19, 2012)

How much did I loathe Blue Peter as a kid; really horrible patronising doo-gooders, patting kids on the head (who often resembled Walter the Softy from the Beano) for showing their stamp collections. And don't get me started on John Craven (“the President- who is the leader of America”). 
Thankgod for Tiswas.


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 19, 2012)

John Noakes for me - I remember him showing his bruised arse on the programme after going through a hole in the ice while on a bobsleigh and cleaning Nelson's column (not at the same time obviously).

For sex appeal, "Magpie" with Jenny Hanley and Susan Stranks had it sewn up over on ITV - but later on, Janet Ellis was hot (despite her squeaky voice) and Sarah Green was alright too.


----------



## xes (Apr 19, 2012)

Bernie Gunther said:


> Top Ten Blue Peter Moments


ha, just goes to show, it's not Eton which is a breeding ground for these filthy whore leaders of ours. It was BP all along!!


----------



## sojourner (Apr 19, 2012)

sparkling said:


> My favourite Blue Peter era was the John, Val and Peter period. Best trips, best christmas collections (milk bottle tops) and of course the elephant weeing in the studio all accompanied by lots of 'get down Shep'. It defined my whole childhood.


this - absolutely   Val's poshness and sexiness, John Noakes's all round loveliness (who DIDN'T want him to be their mate?) and Peter cos his surname, without FAIL, still makes me snigger.  Peter Pervert. Ace


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 19, 2012)

Lesley Judd  (aka  your sensible big sister):





Jenny Hanley (aka your mate's stunning big sister - Yowsa!):


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 19, 2012)

We didn't have a telly until I was about 9 - in 1969, but when I _*did*_ see Blue Peter, it seemed very London-centric and middle class ... Val was stalking princess Anne all over the place - she turned out to be very different to her BP image ...
Very soon after we got a TV, "Horizon" was much more my thing.


----------



## purves grundy (Apr 19, 2012)

sojourner said:


> and Peter cos his surname, without FAIL, still makes me snigger. Peter Pervert. Ace


watch it


----------



## sim667 (Apr 19, 2012)

The one before mabel.


----------



## Dr Alimantado (Apr 19, 2012)

Bernie Gunther said:


> Top Ten Blue Peter Moments


 
That hasn't got the zookeeper being dragged around by an ephelant & slipping up in its shit & piss. LOL

My favourite presenter is Simon Groom because he was doing a tedious bit about darts  & paused & said "sorry I've dried"


----------

